

The Problem with Average Ratings in App Store Reviews - joejohnson
http://xkcd.com/937/

======
eggbrain
I really wish Apple would review the app store review process -- too many
times I see reviews that look like spam, or ratings of "5 Stars" but say "this
app sucks" as the text. Then there is the emoji, sometimes filling almost the
entire review. It makes seeing if an app is actually good more of a headache
than it should be.

